# David Miliband Times article



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Labour's David Miliband tells of IVF tears shed with wife Louisehttp://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/politics/article7148515.ece

'...nothing, he says, has been as traumatic and draining as attempting to have a family.'


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I read it too this morning (over my coffee in the sun, i might add, most pleasant!) , a great article


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lovely article x


----------

